# Has ANYONE benefited from Abilify?



## feministcat (May 4, 2010)

I saw my Psychiatrist today and she said "there is no medication for Depersonalization." My DP was caused by extreme anxiety and panic which lead to chronic DP. I take Lexapro for depression and panic. My doc thinks that Abilify could help with the anxiety by making me not care so much about the DP thoughts. Since DP is caused by anxiety and stress (in my case) then by taking Abilify temporarily it should help lessen the anxiety which may help with DP. If I'm not freaked out by the thoughts, maybe my mind can get a chance to relax again and then the anxiety will lessen. This is the theory anyway. She also said it would be easier for me to try Abilify than it would be to try a different SSRI and that I would know fairly soon if Abilify would help or not. If I don't like it, I can stop it right away and I like that part. Has anyone had positive results from Abilify or any antipsychotic medication for any of their issues? I know plenty of you have had negative results so I don't need to hear anymore of those.. just want to know if anyone has had positive results. Thanks.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

feministcat said:


> I saw my Psychiatrist today and she said "there is no medication for Depersonalization." My DP was caused by extreme anxiety and panic which lead to chronic DP. I take Lexapro for depression and panic. My doc thinks that Abilify could help with the anxiety by making me not care so much about the DP thoughts. Since DP is caused by anxiety and stress (in my case) then by taking Abilify temporarily it should help lessen the anxiety which may help with DP. If I'm not freaked out by the thoughts, maybe my mind can get a chance to relax again and then the anxiety will lessen. This is the theory anyway. She also said it would be easier for me to try Abilify than it would be to try a different SSRI and that I would know fairly soon if Abilify would help or not. If I don't like it, I can stop it right away and I like that part. Has anyone had positive results from Abilify or any antipsychotic medication for any of their issues? I know plenty of you have had negative results so I don't need to hear anymore of those.. just want to know if anyone has had positive results. Thanks.


I think I posted this on your last thread, but I have been on Abilify since the beginning of February, with no negative results. Abilify is one of the newer antipsychotics out there, that is much safer and less sedating than the second-generation antipsychs. i've honestly had good results even with the second-generation antipsychotics, including Zyprexa and Respirdal. i wouldn't shy away from the Abilify, your doctor may have a point. Give it a test run, and you can always stop it if it makes you too uncomfortable. The only thing I will point out though, is that Abilify at high doses, (10mg and higher) can produce an uneasy, inner restless feeling, referred to as akathesia so you want to make sure you don't go too high. I've been at a steady dose of 5 mg for 6 months with no problems. Good luck! You can message me if you have any further questions.


----------



## lindsayloo (Jun 23, 2010)

did mot work for me..... made me worse. idk i hate taking pills maybe i was just freaking. i'm only on prozac and that has been helping me.

.


----------

